# Synchroniser TOUT safari



## Arlequin (8 Août 2011)

Hello

existe t il un moyen de synchroniser TOUTES les données safari vers l'iPad ? 

pas uniquement les signets, mais en particulier les formulaires (log et mdp), à l'instar de firefox sync ?

Merci

à+


----------

